# Nissan Titan 2004 stereo problems



## yoanynt (Apr 30, 2011)

So I was just driving a long one day and all of a sudden my music stopped playing. Then a couple days after it started working. And later on after that it stopped working again. The time and light still come on but it just won't play any music. How can I fix this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Remove the radio and send it to a place that does factory radio repairs or exhange it for an aftermarket unit. For aftermarket options, try: Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, LCD TV, Digital Cameras

For repair options, try:

Factory Car Stereo Repair CD DVD Navigation OEM Radio Repair

or:

Nissan Factory Stereo CD DVD Changer Repair


----------

